# New to the forums



## Storz (Feb 9, 2014)

Now that I have my first 10 posts out of the way....

Howdy all, registered here to research a new small boat for the family in the next year or so. I used to sail/crew quite bit when I was younger but stopped back in 2009 and am looking to get back into it.

Originally from Michigan I crewed on a friend's, grandfather's boat out of Bayview quite a few times, moved to Raleigh, NC in 07 and crewed out of Little Washington for a year or so.

Had an Isotope Catamaran for a year or so as well.

Times have somewhat changed as I am now looking for a safe, stable 16-18 footer for the wife and I to enjoy with our son (18 months old now) Realistically it will probably be a year before we purchase anything, but I've got the itch again!

Anyways great forums you have here, looking forward hanging around!

Wife at the helm on the Pamlico









Bow monkey on the Chesapeake (Black Seal Cup '09)









Big 'Stella doing her thing on Lake St Clair









goofing off on Jordan Lake


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome.. pretty decent resume! 

Used boat prices are really getting to an all time low these days, and there are plenty of decent weekenders/overnighters available for reasonable money - suggest something with a bit of a cabin, and even a place to sleep the three of you will enhance the experience greatly.

Even if trailering is a requirement you should do well looking at mid70s to mid 80s 24-26 footers that would do very well indeed and delay the inevitable '2-foot-itus' for a while.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I like this guy. Welcome aboard.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bljones said:


> i like this guy. Welcome aboard.


+1.


----------



## Storz (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks guys! Kicking around the idea of a tinsie keel boat (like a Luders 16 etc) to keep at my parents place/marina. My main concern with a small boat is stability since we'll have my young son out with us.

Since everyone loves pictures

Mouth of the Pamlico sound at about 5am


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Storz, being where you are a few years ago (a family with young kids just starting out) - I totally agree with Faster. Find something with a cabin. Even a C22 on a trailer would be great - and stupid cheap.

The kids loved hanging out below while we sailed. They played or napped (they got bored really quickly) and we didn't have to worry about them while they were down below.

We started with a C27 that was in the water. Super easy. We were able to enjoy weekenders at anchor, etc. It felt like "cruising".


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

If you're going to go with Smack's idea, I'd look at the C25/250. It's a nice compromise between the 22 and 27. Still trailerable (especially the newer ones with swing keels), but more room for your family down below, even the "more" family that may come along. The standing headroom afforded by the pop top is really nice, too. We picked up our 1984 C25 for $1000. She was in safe, sailable condition when we got her, and included an engine.


----------



## Storz (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys, I still think I need to stick in the 18 or under size just for towing and storage reasons. Finding a boat that size more geared for day sailing than racing is proving difficult. If I won the lottery tomorrow it would be a Luders 16


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Oday mariner, Siren 17, Sandpiper 19, Montgomery 17, or, my American pocket cruiser favourite, a Seaward Fox 17 would be good choices in that LOA range. Stable, fun, simple. All are also pretty much at the bottom of their depreciation curve. good examples can be found for well under $5K, in most cases under $3K, and can be enjoyed for years and return most, if not all, of the initial purchase cost.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

If you can find them, I'd also add a West Weight Potter or Diller Schwill to the list. The WWP has an especially loyal following, and the DS does too, though not as prominent as the WWP's. I have been told that both sail "like a tub," but that typically comes from those more interested in racing.

That being said, what's the towing capacity on your current vehicle?


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet, you posted some great photos, there seems to be quite a few sailboats in the 19 to 27 foot range on craigslist near you, good luck in your search. Keep us posted on what you find.


----------



## Storz (Feb 9, 2014)

jimgo said:


> If you can find them, I'd also add a West Weight Potter or Diller Schwill to the list. The WWP has an especially loyal following, and the DS does too, though not as prominent as the WWP's. I have been told that both sail "like a tub," but that typically comes from those more interested in racing.
> 
> That being said, what's the towing capacity on your current vehicle?


Basic sedan ~2000lbs


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

OK. As you look at the boats, be conscious of the fact that the trailer adds weight, as does the "stuff" you have aboard (engine, fuel, cooler, battery, port-a-potty, PFD's, etc.). You also want to stay at least 10% under the towing capacity so there's additional safety margin.

If you're not aware, you can use sailboatdata.com to get some of the basic information, like the weight, for most types of boats.


----------



## Storz (Feb 9, 2014)

jimgo said:


> OK. As you look at the boats, be conscious of the fact that the trailer adds weight, as does the "stuff" you have aboard (engine, fuel, cooler, battery, port-a-potty, PFD's, etc.). You also want to stay at least 10% under the towing capacity so there's additional safety margin.
> 
> If you're not aware, you can use sailboatdata.com to get some of the basic information, like the weight, for most types of boats.


Thanks, that is a great website. I also have a power boat that is quite heavy that I've pulled with a CTS in the past though I no longer have that car.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Good luck with your quest !


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Heart Thing looks like fun!


----------



## Storz (Feb 9, 2014)

jimgo said:


> Heart Thing looks like fun!


It was a blast before I realized the floor is rotten. My dad bought her new in 1977 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------

